# Just hatched



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey all. well the eggs have hatched and now all the yound taddies are under the white blob part. they have pond weed in there 4 them..when should i add the lettuce? does it need to be boiled first? 
cheers
pete


----------



## ether (Nov 6, 2004)

> does it need to be boiled first?



yes it does


----------



## instar (Nov 6, 2004)

Blanche it, put in boiling water for 10 mins{not while the water is actually boiling, dont boil it] then put it in now, by the time taddys have absorbed yolk and ready to eat you should have some insofuria going in there. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

so they eat the lettuce? or this insofuria?


----------



## instar (Nov 6, 2004)

http://www.webguru.com/infusoria.htm

p.s some water from your local creek, particularly stagnant pools will be teeming with it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

i have afish pond out the back with taddies in, though i think they are toads so i have to watch that one. but can ijust get a "cup" of water and tip it in the tank.will this surfice?


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 6, 2004)

i i were you i'd add a couple of cups of water from the pond THEY CAME FROM. Do not add any water from any other water body, because the risk of transmitting diseases is too high. 

Alex


----------



## insectovor (Nov 6, 2004)

Boiled lettuce is fine...I've raised thousands of taddies on this, make sure to use cos lettuce or so as long as it is very green...............


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah cool. well i'll do that as well as the letuce leaf then. do i also use the water the lettuce leaf was in?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mine seem to be doing just fine on the algae in the pond.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok i did the lettuce leaf thing and its been in there 4 about 4hrs or so. there are afew on it though the majority are still on the spawn. umm how long should the lettuce b left in there? and how often should i put new stuff in there>?

cheers
pete


----------



## instar (Nov 6, 2004)

leave it in. make up some more and let it sit in a jar, after a few days pour the water from it in, and , add new lettuce to the mix jar when you change water.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

ah ok, then i'm not ment to put the lettuce in with the taddies?


----------



## instar (Nov 6, 2004)

yes put it in, but after that just add the water ! you can try liqifry too or powdered flakes depending on the size of tyhe taddys


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

well they like hatched toda, i have alge wafers for catfish though i used to give them to the taddies in the pond. do u think these would do any good?


----------



## instar (Nov 6, 2004)

Throw em in theyll be great! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

sweet. well i hope they all do well. can't wait till i get to release them all...wonder where they wil all go cause there are so many of them? i have always only ever had one or 2 pairs in the ponds.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

sounds good libby sure ur not gonna pockert a few for urself


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

nah, i'm not into frogs that much, hell i wouldn't know the first thing about keeping them. atm its just raising them that i'm interested.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

kewl sounds like a good little project


----------

